# ATV ban in upstate NY



## nix377 (Feb 10, 2009)

I live in Ogden, NY. The following is an quote from the proposed ban being voted on Wed. 5-27-09...

"It shall be unlawful to operate or for the owner to permit the operation of any
type of motor-driven vehicles or conveyances, including but not limited to twowheeled
vehicles known as “minibikes,” trailbikes” and “motorcycles,” three or
four-wheeled vehicles known as “ATV’s” or ATC’s” or the like and fourwheeled
motor vehicles known as “go-carts” and “no-wheeled vehicles,” such
as but not limited to snowmobiles and limited-use vehicles as defined in Article
1 of the Vehicle and Traffic Law, under the following circumstances."


Here's a link to their site (read it for yourself): 
http://www.ogdenny.com/News/NewsDetails/?id=123


----------



## snipe523 (Mar 19, 2009)

Ya gotta love good old NY. This state sucks.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

ok the town of ogden is complete crap.
notice the last clause - landowners who allow will be punished
wth?
it's your land. ride on it. geez


----------



## sandman7655 (Feb 18, 2009)

New york and california.both are screwed up


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

LOL!!! I would MOVE!!!


----------



## TorkMonster (Dec 19, 2008)

I would move too boot....


----------



## k5blazerboy (Mar 25, 2009)

How did the vote go?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

wow.... **** hippies screwing up everything for everyone. 

P.E.O.H.!!!!!

(*P*eople for the *E*xtradition *O*f *H*ippies)


----------



## Twisted10 (Jan 9, 2009)

its horrible here. tons of land to ride, no place to ride. 

everything is posted. they want everything registered, so the state gets its cut.

i just ride, screw it. :rockn:


----------

